# How much sleeve does it take for a PSU sleeving job?



## N3trox (May 14, 2013)

I want to have my PSU custom sleeved. I can't do this by my own because i don't have the hardware, skill and time. ^^ I found someone who does this. I'm going to send him my PSU. But i wonder how much sleeve do i need? 40M i guess? I was hoping for 25-30 but i dunno...


----------



## N3trox (May 19, 2013)

Wow, really no answers with so much modders here? I'm surprised more than dissappointed i must say.


----------



## d1nky (May 19, 2013)

a lot!!!! check out my mod in sig. i done half the psu modular cables and about 40+ meters


----------



## N3trox (May 20, 2013)

Man, i know it needs a lot but my PSU is not an high end psu. Still i just need an average number. So 40 you say with 3mm?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 20, 2013)

measure the lengths of the cables. measure each bunch and multiply it with the number of cables in the bunch. add up and add 20% more for leeway.


----------



## d1nky (May 20, 2013)

^^^ 30% for leeway! doesn't matter the quality of the psu, they all have about the same amount of cables...... and I only done a few modular pieces!


----------



## radrok (May 20, 2013)

I'm halfway done with my AX1200 and I used 50+ meters MDPC, probably gonna need 80 meters to do it all.

DAT PSU has too many cables -.-

If you want my advice sleeve some extensions, you can carry them on if you change PSU and they are much much faster to sleeve cause they'll probably be shorter than your entire cable.


----------



## d1nky (May 20, 2013)

takes time doesn't it! 

depends on the look ya going for. extensions add to the cable, which is long enough already! plus you can buy sleeved extensions anyway!


----------



## George_o/c (May 29, 2013)

Depends on the PSU, so maybe you could help us out by providing the PSU model?  

Most of the high-end PSUs nowadays need around 50-55 meters of sleeving cables.


----------



## Delta6326 (May 29, 2013)

I sleeve, what psu are you using? it's very easy to figure. just measure your cable length multiple it by how many pin's. 

EX: a 24pin that's say 60cm would be total of 1,440cm almost 15m just for that.


----------



## d1nky (May 29, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> I sleeve, what psu are you using? it's very easy to figure. just measure your cable length multiple it by how many pin's.
> 
> EX: a 24pin that's say 60cm would be total of 1,440cm almost 15m just for that.



plus the sleeve expands, so 60cm could turn into 61+ cm 


like me and DDD said, buy more just incase


----------



## N3trox (May 30, 2013)

I did it i also added the leeway and i think i need 40-45M. ^^


----------

